# link in popup fenster der neues fenster öffnet und bestehendes schliesst.



## sunny79 (17. November 2004)

hallo

 ich hab einen link in einem popup der wie folgt aussieht:

 <a href:"http://www.google.de" target="_blank" onClick="javascript:self.close();">

 dies öffnet mir ein neues fenster und schliesst dasjenige in dem der link aufgerufen wurde, NUR funktioniert dies leider nur im IE!

 was muss ich tun, damits auch im mozilla und opera funktioniert?

 danke und gruss sunny79


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2004)

Führe das Schliessen etwas zeitverzögert aus, damit der Link verfolgt werden kann, bevor das Popup zu ist.


----------

